# Gardening & things



## rossi_mac (Oct 14, 2009)

Some of you may know a lot about this kinda stuff so why not pick each others brains and share a few gems, we've just moved into a bungalow with a looooooong garden, will be a life's work!

My first question is about Fruit Trees, we have about 4 mature apple trees, all covered to a varying degree with Ivy! The poorliest one also has what looks like patches (fist size) of mould all over it! I have googled and found it to be "woolly aphid" which appears straight forward enough to sort out, just wondered if any of you have any tips about it! I cleared the ivy off this one too, some of the trunk was as thick as my wrist!

Cheers green fingered friends!


----------



## Vanessa (Oct 14, 2009)

Welcome to the gardening club!  We gained a large but neglected garden with two old apple trees in it just over 3 years ago and, sadly, still haven't had a decent apple from either of them although we are now assuming that they are cider apple trees.  Anyhow when we moved in both trees were swamped by a Kiftsgate rose that we had professionally removed - so I think you are right to start clearing some of the ivy off.  Found our local tree surgeons happy to give advice and also may be worth a chat to people in a local garden centre that stocks fruit trees

Certainly find the gardening very good for getting those blood glucose levels down too


----------



## Copepod (Oct 14, 2009)

Ivy isn't a complete no-no for trees, and can help wildlife eg at this time of year, ivy flowers (like lots of little green blobs) are virtually the only flowers growing. But if the total load is too heavy, then that's not good for the tree. So, I'd suggest cutting the base of some ivy stems only and removing the stems leading from those points, but leaving the rest on the trees. I base this advice on how several very old apple & plum trees (old Victorian varities) are treated at a country park where I work. Any pruning is done by a very experienced ex college gardener - I really wouldn't do that yourself, as you could easily do far more harm than good.


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 14, 2009)

I agree that it would be worthwhile getting an expert to look at and maybe having them pruned. If you can find a source then seeding your garden with ladybirds should help keep the aphids under control.

Get or build yourself a compost system and put all your grass cuttings and veg waste in it. There are some really good composters out there that won't bankrupt you. Building your own is very simple too.

Vanessa, if you're trees aren't fruiting well it may be that they're both girls and need a boy tree to spice things up. It depends how old they are, most modern fruit trees are grown on stocks and rarely need boy trees. Can you take a picture of the fruit and post it, I don't pretend to be an expert but perhaps I can identify it.


----------



## rossi_mac (Oct 14, 2009)

Cheers for all that, yes compost defo on the cards, go a load of odd bits of wood, found a little shed hidden by an ivy growth! Took a little effort to get into it, basically an old wood store, so no problem there!!


----------



## Caroline (Oct 15, 2009)

My father and brother are both gardners by trade. They advocate heavy pruning at this time of year and treat cut branches with something like arbrex. Ask at the garden centre.


----------



## Vanessa (Oct 15, 2009)

AlisonM said:


> Vanessa, if you're trees aren't fruiting well it may be that they're both girls and need a boy tree to spice things up. It depends how old they are, most modern fruit trees are grown on stocks and rarely need boy trees. Can you take a picture of the fruit and post it, I don't pretend to be an expert but perhaps I can identify it.


 
Thanks Alison.  Trees fruit very well (almost excessively) but it is of very poor quality.  Read other post about posting pictures and when I'm brave enough I'll give it a go


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 15, 2009)

Caroline's right, trees fruit better on new growth so pruning is a good idea. Get advice from someone before you try it though, better still if you can, pay someone to do it.


----------



## Copepod (Oct 15, 2009)

Any bits that are cut off your apple trees can be added to compost heap - cut up small, but add anyway - they won't break down as quickly as grass, veg peelings etc, but will maintain air holes, which prevents the whole heap becoming anaerobic, smelly and slimey.  HDRA (Henry Doubleday Research Association), now called Garden Organic, is very good for advice on gardening, composting etc - good website, although some features are only available to members. Garden at Ryon, near Coventry is well worth a visit, and there's another somewhere in Kent, I think, plus a walled veg / fruit garden at Audley End just south of Cambridge - free entry for members, but good value even if you're not. I was a member, when HDRA ran Cambridgeshire Master Composter Volunteer scheme, and visited Ryton several times when working in Coventry, which was very convenient, but scheme is now run by another body, which doesn't have demonstration organic gardens.


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 15, 2009)

Henry Doubleday/Garden Organic are a mine of info when it comes to identifying plants too. Especially if you send them seeds/cuttings they can keep for their plant library.


----------



## rossi_mac (Oct 15, 2009)

I've been told to have a leak on the compost too, supposed to help it break down I guess! 

Fruit trees, I read a bit of Monty Don's garden book, may well go and buy it, he said fruit tress should be pruned also to the degree that a pigeon (i.e. fat bird) can fly straight through the middle of it!?

Will look into Arbrex, going to get some Derris to spray to treat the Wolly aphids


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 2, 2009)

*Veg Patch*

A new question to you green fingers out there!...

We've picked the location of the veg patch I think its prob about 3m by 2m.
Taking a while to remove the turf, that was until it rained!!
Wifey also wanted me to dig in one of those composter coney things so you put your food waste in and they decompose straight into your veg patch.
So I chose position and started digging, spade and that, got a certain depth down felt like I was hitting concrete, found an old pickaxe at back of garden used that (great fun) ends up just being a few large stones and some heavy (i think) clay, anyway got down deep enough and "planted" it! So looks like we have heavy soil under topsoil. I think the soil was good for about a foot before I hit the clay maybe a bit more.

Q How deep should the soil be for most veg? 

I was thinking I could get some wood and make the veg patch raised to get more soil depth?

Thanks people


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 2, 2009)

You really need at least 18 inches if you're planning on growing stuff like spuds, otherwise 12" is probably just about enough. You can improve the drainage by adding some sand to the clay, or you can dig about 2 feet down and add a layer of fine gravel. You'll need to find a really good fertiliser to start off with, one that you can dig into the soil to improve it. The sooner you do all this, the better, then you can plant into good soil in the new year.

I'd hire a mini rotovator for a day if you're sure you've got all the rocks out. It would save all that back breaking digging and give the soil a good turning over.


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 2, 2009)

If you want winter veg this year, get a large trough and plant in that. Oh yes, there are diseases your crops can get, so you need to rotate the crops each year.


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks Alison, so not only am I diseased but my yet to be grown veg is gonna get it too!!!

Only joking yeah we're slightly clued up on things but thanks for the heads up, inlaws live for their gardeing but sometimes not a straightforward conversation.

I'll be back!


----------



## runner (Nov 4, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> I've been told to have a leak on the compost too, supposed to help it break down I guess!
> 
> Fruit trees, I read a bit of Monty Don's garden book, may well go and buy it, he said fruit tress should be pruned also to the degree that a pigeon (i.e. fat bird) can fly straight through the middle of it!?
> 
> Will look into Arbrex, going to get some Derris to spray to treat the Wolly aphids



Bob Flowerdew is an advocate of using 'liquid personal waste' to activate compost heaps.  No-one in our house has tried it, except my son, who somteimes uses the compost heap when there's a queue for the bathroom!  Seems to work!

We have two old apple trees, a cooker and eater (I believe this is good for fertilisation - the trees that is!)  We were told to treat the trees as 'your worst enemy' when it comes to pruning.  We do so every few years and get good crops, altho' as many will probably tell you, very good crops often come every other year.  You can put greasebands around the trees to catch the woolly watsit at this time of year.  Our trees are in the chicken pen, which I hope helps fertilise the soil around them and keeps down the woolly watsits, altho' we do suffer from them.


----------



## runner (Nov 4, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> A new question to you green fingers out there!...
> 
> We've picked the location of the veg patch I think its prob about 3m by 2m.
> Taking a while to remove the turf, that was until it rained!!
> ...



Never heard of the composter coney thing??  We have 3 - 4 compost heaps and seem to manage to fill and rotate them all tho' so don't think a coney thing would do it.  Your soil will build up over time if you compst stuff and dig it in each year (or spread on top if you are no-digging).  The added bonus is we have had random beetroot, tomatoes and of course potatoes growing all over the garden!

If you're digging up turfs before you dig your plot, you can stack these upside down at the bottom of a heap so they compost down too.  Growing ptoatoes the first year helps to break up the soil for future years too.


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 4, 2009)

Cheers Runner some good tips there!!

The cone thing, is basically so the food breaks down directly into your veg patch and you don't have to have a compost heap and transfer it to where you need it! I think, well we've got both anyway!

Cheers again no doubt I'll be back


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 4, 2009)

Oh yes, start hoarding your old yoghurt pots, you can put them round the roots of your plants, especially the lettuces to keep the slugs at bay.


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 4, 2009)

yoghurt pots! Must start eating more of them then!!

I have heard that animal hair (one of our cats is although short hair very hairy!) is good to put down as slugs etc cannot move over  it??? Any truth do you think?


----------



## runner (Nov 4, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> yoghurt pots! Must start eating more of them then!!
> 
> I have heard that animal hair (one of our cats is although short hair very hairy!) is good to put down as slugs etc cannot move over  it??? Any truth do you think?



Not sure. I've heard the same about crushed egg shells and holly leaves! Half grapefruit shells turned upside down - but you have to 'dispose' of the slugs that collect in them!  They also like beer - but I'd consider that a waste! I'd be interested to hear how the coney composter works out!  Save your large lemonade/coke bottle too - mini greenhouses for young plants, and will protect from slugs etc.


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 4, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> yoghurt pots! Must start eating more of them then!!
> 
> I have heard that animal hair (one of our cats is although short hair very hairy!) is good to put down as slugs etc cannot move over  it??? Any truth do you think?



Haven't heard that animal hair one, let me know if it works and I'll start hoovering the dog. I wouldn't waste good beer on a slug either but I would cut the bottom out of a yoghurt pot then cut it in half across the way and hey-presto two collars for the confounding of those confounded slugs. The large fizz/water bottle idea is a great one too, again, cut them in half across the middle and use the top half (sans cap) as a greenhouse, the bottom half makes a great starter pot for seedlings (just remember to poke a few holes in the bottom for drainage).


----------



## rossi_mac (Dec 21, 2009)

Evening all green fingers

Question - Ash, any good on compost, part of mi head thinks I've heard somewhere it's good for certain things, but one of the other parts says noooooooo! Any thoughts??

Also Got a new wheelbarrow!!!
And I've lopped 3 of the apple trees, half the garden is cuttings! Need that chopper/shreader. And I've just ordered one of those combi ladders so I can be 4.35m above the ground free standing, so if nothing else I can break my neck on my own!!


----------



## runner (Dec 21, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Evening all green fingers
> 
> Question - Ash, any good on compost, part of mi head thinks I've heard somewhere it's good for certain things, but one of the other parts says noooooooo! Any thoughts??
> 
> ...



Hi rossi,  i have heard that you shouldn't put ash from coal/coke on the compost - can't remember why - but I do occassionally put wood ash on.  it is apparently better to compost it too, rather than add straight to the garden.  I'll have to consult 'Bob'.  Hope all goes well with the apple trees.  Just wondering if I will find my parsnips and sprouts from under the snow, for Christmas dinner!


----------



## Steff (Dec 21, 2009)

its good for plants rossi
but dont put too much for one plant.
u can mix it with the soil and use it to plant flowers, in specil small pots.


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 21, 2009)

Not heard that one before.


----------



## Einstein (Dec 21, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Some of you may know a lot about this kinda stuff so why not pick each others brains and share a few gems, we've just moved into a bungalow with a looooooong garden, will be a life's work!
> 
> My first question is about Fruit Trees, we have about 4 mature apple trees, all covered to a varying degree with Ivy! The poorliest one also has what looks like patches (fist size) of mould all over it! I have googled and found it to be "woolly aphid" which appears straight forward enough to sort out, just wondered if any of you have any tips about it! I cleared the ivy off this one too, some of the trunk was as thick as my wrist!
> 
> Cheers green fingered friends!


 

My experience of ivy is it's evil. I removed 28 laylandii (? spelling) some of which where pushing 30' high earlier in the year - some were dead from being strangled by ivy! Sort of made my job easier, but in the case of good trees, in places you like them being in, this is a pain and it is a killer.

Other than that, I fenced the whole area, dug it over, deposited 4 tons of topspoil and turfed the lot, then bought a petrol mower.

Apparently easy gardening


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 15, 2010)

*Fruit Trees*

Well the other week I pushed the smallest apple tree over, I had suspected it was dead having cut it back. It cracked right at the base and I think I'll let it dry out over several years then one day smooth it down and do a bit of wood carving into my tottenpole and erect it somewhere, lets see!

Anyway with this one out the way and a bush cutand soon to be dug up, I wreckon I could get 2 more fruit trees in, wifey likes the idea of some plum's

Do I need to dig out many of the roots of the one that I pushed over? It was mature but only say 2.5 m tall spread of around 3 metres so the smallest of them all.

The next question is how old/mature a tree should we get, my worry is that is will be too overshadowed by others so will not be able to mature develop etc. 

Also I have read you generally need two trees so they have a pollinating partner, although also read that some tree varieties are self fertile.

Does anyone have any first hand knowledge of any of the above.

I'm tempted to get a self fertile plum and a self fertile pear. But wonder if self fertiles aren't as sturdy or good producers, and maybe two of the same gives more consistancy? 

I dunno, do you?

Any thoughts greatly appreicated as ever


----------



## runner (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi rossi, and Happy New Year!  Sorry to hear about the apple tree.  I guess if you try and dig everything out and burn/dispose of it, if you think it may have been diseased, then hopefully it won't spread disease or fungus to the new trees?  I planted a self-fertilising plum, cherry and part-self-fertilising (??) pear (near some apple trees!) last year.  These aren't dwarf trees, and I got them from Lidls, so not sure of the quality and how long before fruiting.  However, we got quite a few cherries last year, but I think it will be a while before the others fruit, but they are growing, if that's of any help.  If you have a look at any Gardening site, like Thompson and Morgan, they should tell you about the tree, what type, whether self-fertile, or how many others you need to plant it with.  Good luck!

I'm not sure where I got this link from (could have been here!) but may be useful? http://www.theapplefarm.com/newsletter.htm

Here is a link to T&M: http://www.thompson-morgan.com/fruit1/ilist/top-fruit.html?page=4;

Other sites selling tree - Browns and J.Parker, amongst others.


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 15, 2010)

I seem to recall being told you should dig up as much of the root as possible. Also find out if it was disease or a poor location that killed it as that would affect what you could plant in its place.


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks you two! What joy more digging!!

Went outside earlier to have a think may try and get another line of 3-4 small fruit trees in, will have a dig a think a read and a chat with Wifey.

Rossi


----------



## Einstein (Jan 15, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> Thanks you two! What joy more digging!!
> 
> Went outside earlier to have a think may try and get another line of 3-4 small fruit trees in, will have a dig a think a read and a chat with Wifey.
> 
> Rossi


 
One way of killing roots off is to drill a couple of 1" dia holes as deep as you can in the stump of the tree. Try to keep some of the chippings.

Fill each of the holes to within 1.5" of the top with copper sulphate and then top off with the chippings and compact.

That will pass through the root system and kill it off. Depending on the tree and healthy of the tree it can take from months to a few years.

I did it to the 28 laylandii I removed 12 months ago. Horrid things.


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jan 15, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> Some of you may know a lot about this kinda stuff so why not pick each others brains and share a few gems, we've just moved into a bungalow with a looooooong garden, will be a life's work!
> 
> My first question is about Fruit Trees, we have about 4 mature apple trees, all covered to a varying degree with Ivy! The poorliest one also has what looks like patches (fist size) of mould all over it! I have googled and found it to be "woolly aphid" which appears straight forward enough to sort out, just wondered if any of you have any tips about it! I cleared the ivy off this one too, some of the trunk was as thick as my wrist!
> 
> Cheers green fingered friends!



just watch the beechgrove garden if it stills shows on tv lol


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 15, 2010)

litto-miss-loz said:


> just watch the beechgrove garden if it stills shows on tv lol



Cheers I'll keep my eyes peeled!


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jan 15, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> Cheers I'll keep my eyes peeled!



lol no worries


----------



## runner (Jan 16, 2010)

Einstein said:


> One way of killing roots off is to drill a couple of 1" dia holes as deep as you can in the stump of the tree. Try to keep some of the chippings.
> 
> Fill each of the holes to within 1.5" of the top with copper sulphate and then top off with the chippings and compact.
> 
> ...



I agree! Getting rid of the Leylandi at the back of the garden is our job this winter.  We have tried your method on an old Holly and and fir, and covered the stumps while the stuff was doing it's job.  I think these are the ones that might take a few years!


----------



## Einstein (Jan 16, 2010)

runner said:


> I agree! Getting rid of the Leylandi at the back of the garden is our job this winter. We have tried your method on an old Holly and and fir, and covered the stumps while the stuff was doing it's job. I think these are the ones that might take a few years!


 
But what an excuse to get the chainsaw sharpened up and running though 

I invested in the cheapest shredder Wickes produced, less than ?50 to strip the branches - I had a number of 45 litre buckets and the 1m3 mini skip sacks which I filled with the shredded branches in the trailer. Saved many journeys to the tip as the branches are so bulky.

The shredder was happy taking branches up to 1.25" diameter, because the wood is so wet, you need to keep the shredder clear at all times, in addition you can't really use the chippings for anything as they are so acidic.

Worse still leylandii doesn't burn well or nicely, even when seasoned for three years!

What a weed! But that said I saw the damage ivy did to some trunks that must have been about 4" diameter when there were attacked - becoming 12" plus diameter with the wraps of ivy - the tree was held up only by the outer wraps and other trees close by, otherwise it wouldn't have needed a saw to fell it. A real eye opener.


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 16, 2010)

David, 

Would you recommend an electric shredder then? I\ve been put off thinking they wouldn't last or be much cop?

the back of the garden is a pile of cuttings about 10ft high and more in approx length and width! Some is apple tree wood which I know is too thick but a lot of it is beech hedge, rhododendrum (sp?) and general cuttings, would it be worth it???


----------



## Einstein (Jan 16, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> David,
> 
> Would you recommend an electric shredder then? I\ve been put off thinking they wouldn't last or be much cop?
> 
> the back of the garden is a pile of cuttings about 10ft high and more in approx length and width! Some is apple tree wood which I know is too thick but a lot of it is beech hedge, rhododendrum (sp?) and general cuttings, would it be worth it???


 
Rossi,

I'm no gardener, I stripped this lot back from overgrown (1" dia brambles!!!!) hawthorn trees and the leylandii. The shredder worked well, needed to stop and clear it a few times.

If it's a one off and you can cut everything back, pile it up, especially if there is some really heavy stuff then hiring a petrol shredder might be worth it. The hire of a petrol shredder for a weekend was around ?47 plus delivery, sharpening charge and VAT. Oh and the petrol and I had nothing to show for my investment at the end of it... 

However, you have to be able to get a petrol shredded to where your material is, if you can't do that, then you need to move your material to where the shredder is.

Then of course you have a lot of material to get rid off.

If there are brambles and roses, then a VERY good pair of gloves with heavy finger protection is advised, those thorns are evil.

Overall, because of the time to change buckets (to capture the chippings) taking six 45l ones round to the trailer to fill up a 1m3 bag (which I could still move and also stack another one on top) then taking four of these each time to the tip, meant the unit wasn't running flat out and had plenty of time to cool down.

Sharpness wise, I think the cutters are still as good as they were when new, I just took my time feeding everything in, took longer, but saved a lot of trips to the tip.

In all, I calculate I moved over 8 tons from the garden!

Now I have loads of tools I bought to do the job that are sitting there doing nothing and are unlikely to do too much for a long time.

Oh, disposing of 1" dia brambles is very therapeutic 

I'm sure there are much better and more expensive shredders, but as I said, I had a one off job to do and it did it and survived. Just looked I don't see Wickes selling this model now...


----------



## Copepod (Jan 16, 2010)

Some community composting or gardening groups have shredders that members can borrow.


----------



## runner (Jan 16, 2010)

Einstein said:


> But what an excuse to get the chainsaw sharpened up and running though
> 
> 
> Worse still leylandii doesn't burn well or nicely, even when seasoned for three years!



We have been wondering about a shredder.  For the Leylandi and other trees we have removed, we've taken the leafy branches to the tip, loose, in our trailer, transporting them from the garden in the wheelbarrow, or just by hand.  We trim the thin branches and cut up for kindling, or use in the chiminiere.  We have made logs from the leylandi and burnt in our multi-fuel stove after leaving them to stand for a year.

We have planted some new trees - mainly fruit.  Any ideas what to plant against a south-facing fence (where we are gradually removing the leylandi from).  The leylanid used about 8 metres of space from the fence and we want to extend our veg plot into some of this.  We will be overlooked by neighbours if we don't put anything there, althouth might consider screening further up the garden.  Wondered about more fruit - fig, or hedging plants like hawthorn, sloe and elderberry. Don't want anything that will grow as big as the leylandi and upset neighbours tho'!


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 16, 2010)

Lilac and Elder are traditional buddies in the hedgerow, or you could try one of the larger climbing roses.


----------



## Einstein (Jan 16, 2010)

You had better look than me at burning leylandi then - yuk!

As for screening if you just want to break the cover rather than block all sight you could look at some of the rapid growing willow or poplar especially poplar, if you manage your rotation and cover/spacing you can get cover, rapid growth and it four years time cut the first row down and log ready for the log burner the following year, by which time you cut the next row, ready for the following year.

The rapid growing species will take being cut down to a 2' stump and be big enough to harvest in four years time. So you get your cover and subject to area you're investing in your logs for the burner too.

On the technical bit of what grows where, that's far too technical for me, sorry 

One company who do the rapid growing species are http://www.bowhayestrees.co.uk/ the prices look quite reasonable and there are loads of details on their site, some cover behind the fence is the project in the garden for this year, one neighbour can see right in from their back windows


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 16, 2010)

fig would be good if you can grow it, also we saw a blueburry bush at the garden centre today, they grow to 4 foot or so, so not really ideal for screening! Having your own sloe bush would be ace!! Isn't bamboo popular for screening, alhough probably not for every garden. No idea really I'm more the brawn and wifey brains for our garden!!

It's decided we are going to have 4 new fruit trees, two pear and two plum! I'm happy.

We're going to continue to chop/lop/trim the existing apples tomorrow as weather is supposed to be better! Then we will have better idea of the shape of other bushes & trees!

Decided/been told we're not getting a shredder, we can get rid of 2 bigish bags of garden waste every other week with council so that will help it slowly go, and maybe a few dump runs when the weather is better  to help clear.


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 16, 2010)

Careful if you go for bamboo, some species are pretty invasive. The fig might do well if you're down south. I've seen a pretty healthy specimen growing in a garden in Camberwell, fruit and all.


----------



## Einstein (Jan 16, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> Careful if you go for bamboo, some species are pretty invasive. The fig might do well if you're down south. I've seen a pretty healthy specimen growing in a garden in Camberwell, fruit and all.


 
The other thing with bamboo is if you have dogs - it splinters when broken or chewed and I'm advised is like glass!

It was a consideration for my garden until I was told that.


----------



## am64 (Jan 16, 2010)

forsythia is lovely the first yellow flowers to come and can be used for screening ive seen whole hedges of it


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 16, 2010)

Or maybe a Dogwood. They grow between 2 and 6 metres high depending on species, have white flowers in spring, produce colourful berries. Leaves turn a gorgeous red in autumn and they have colourful stems in winter, usually red or gold.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 16, 2010)

Worth getting a tree surgeon? I had four huge leylandii removed for ?30 a tree by an excellent guy. Forsythis is brilliant - every garden should have it!


----------



## am64 (Jan 16, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Worth getting a tree surgeon? I had four huge leylandii removed for ?30 a tree by an excellent guy. Forsythis is brilliant - every garden should have it!



YELLOW or what


----------



## Northerner (Jan 16, 2010)

am64 said:


> YELLOW or what



Beautiful!


----------



## runner (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks for the ideas folks.  Yes, I love forsythia too - we have some in other parts of the garden. I planted some winter jasmine last year too - its flowering now - also yellow, even though still small.  I like the idea of a utility hedge - either producing fruits/berries etc (even if the birds end up with most of them!) But the poplar idea is certainly food for thought (sorry!)


----------



## rossi_mac (Mar 24, 2010)

Hellooooo Just a short update as spring is approaching, or are we in it?

Well we've planted 25 blackthorn, 25 hawthorn, and 30 beech hedging trees to thicken up some of the borders. 

The border hedge with the 10 foot ancient rhodedendhrum (sp?) is being cut down and a fence put up (at the expense of me neighbour) so thats good in a way but not in other ways 

Also I took the plunge and have bought an electric shredder, the pile of wood & cuttings you wouldn't believe, well some of you might! 

We've dug a bed for a dozen raspberry plants and a strawberry bed for 12 strawberry plants. The veg patch is being final preped this weeked, we, going to keep it to 3 bays of 3m by 1m so it is all workable from the sides. We've got a good selection of seeds, and will be potting them (some of them) in the "potting shed" this weekend (I think.) 

We took out one of the apple trees but the other six are suitable hacked back, perhaps too far! I'm not expecting any fruit this year but will see how well they shoot. We've decided to not plant any more fruit trees just yet until cuttings pile is cleared, so will probably wait till next winter and go for a pair of plums, if some of the apples don't appear to have much growth this year I may take a few of them out and get a pair of pears too! 

It's been nice actually creating new parts to the garden as apposed to destroying & cutting everything back!

Cheers all,

Rossi


----------



## Peter C (Mar 24, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> We took out one of the apple trees but the other six are suitable hacked back, perhaps too far! I'm not expecting any fruit this year but will see how well they shoot. We've decided to not plant any more fruit trees just yet until cuttings pile is cleared, so will probably wait till next winter and go for a pair of plums, if some of the apples don't appear to have much growth this year I may take a few of them out and get a pair of pears too!
> Rossi



Hi there,
I read about twenty years ago that a pruned Apple tree should have a wine glass shape - four or five main stems, nothing sticking out the sides and the centre cleared so that the light can get in.
I have done that every couple of years to them with mixed results re apple crops. One of my neighbours has a massive cooking apple tree, does nowt to it and its laden with fruit most years.


----------



## rossi_mac (Mar 24, 2010)

Cheers Peter,

A wine glass that big Yeah but seriously most of ours are now like that, although one did have a cocktail umbrella sticking out of it! and one is a champagne flute (just very tall!) One of the trees is a cooking variety and appears to be the most fruitful but the amount of wood I couldn't cope with it! two of them were also savaged with Ivy, so much so I couldn't see them at first!! There is still some dead wood around, but Ive tried to "shape" them as best as I can, we'll soon see!


----------



## runner (Mar 24, 2010)

Blimey Rossi, how much land have you got!  We have given over more space to veg than you, as we got a bit carried away with the seed buying and the successes last year - just put some more asparagus in.

Have now chopped down rest of Leylandi, except those in the chicken pen, and have so far planted a fig.  We have left 2 largish trunks in and OH is going to put a 'rustic pole' across the top of them.  I have a Kiwi to grow up and across them.  I also have _one_ Elderberry and _one_ Sloe to go in when we've dug out the other stumps!  Oh, and I'm moving a couple of rambling roses in between some of these. already planted a pear last year, which will take up some of the other space.

Fruiteeee!


----------



## runner (Mar 24, 2010)

Oh, the chickens are laying again by the way.  At last, we can stop buying eggs again.  Comical this am - went into coop to check for eggs, and there were 2 hens in box - one with her backside hanging out, and hey presto, out popped an egg.  Fresh or what!    Waiting to see if any go broody, then might buy in some fertile eggs, or, plan B, get some ex-batts. (Will do both eventually.)


----------

